# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Hamburg gesucht

## knuffels

Hi, ich suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Surfen an die Nord- oder Ostsee ab Hamburg Altona gegen Fahrkostenbeteiligung. Habe mein Equipment in einem Boardbag verpackt. Ws ich mache? Wer also keine Lust hat, die Kilometer allein abzureien und Geld sparen will, sollte sich melden. Ach ja, ich bin 37 und Musiker.
040- 55570992 oder 0179-769 48 54 Philipp

----------

